# skinny guy taking whey protein, can't workout



## drumbum0312 (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm very skinny (130 lbs, 6'0'') with a very high metabolism. I want to put some meat on these bones but I don't have any time to workout and I can't afford to simply eat, eat, eat. Is it safe to take whey protein supplements on a regular basis in order to gain weight?


----------



## david100proof (Oct 11, 2009)

yes its ok a good weight gainer will work just fine


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 11, 2009)

If you can't eat enough... then I don't see a simple whey protein doing much to put on weight.

Not sure what you are looking for... you don't want to workout.... and you don't want to eat.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 11, 2009)

Agree with what Iain said. If you can't eat, how do you expect to put on weight? If you aren't working out, why would any weight you do put on be muscle rather than fat?

Food is better for you and cheaper than any supplement.

I'm in university full time, usually from 9am-4pm. I also have a part time job 2 nights a week 5pm-9pm, and a saturday job. If i can find the time to workout 3-5 hours a week i'm pretty sure you can aswell.


----------



## nni (Oct 11, 2009)

will not be enough.


----------



## Built (Oct 11, 2009)

FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal

Track your intake, then take enough extra calories from olive oil shots and whey shakes to add 1000 calories a day to your diet. 

Cheap, safe, and solves the problem.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 11, 2009)

You will gain weight if you take in more calories than you burn, but it will only be fat if you do not lift.  Even a very short, moderate full body workout twice a week would help this.


----------

